# Capaldi leaving Doctor Who



## Santino (Jan 30, 2017)

So says the internet.

DotCommunist danny la rouge


----------



## belboid (Jan 30, 2017)

Peter Capaldi to leave Doctor Who - BBC News


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2017)

Was just going to start this thread!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 30, 2017)

Peter Capaldi to leave Doctor Who
Peter Capaldi to leave Doctor Who - BBC News

Can't say I'm surprised but it's a pity we won't get to see how good he could have been without Moffat and Gatiss.


----------



## Santino (Jan 30, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Was just going to start this thread!


You did but I nipped back in time and got the jump on you.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 30, 2017)

Did I really need to get a 'breaking news' alert complete with that thundering BBC News sting delivered to my phone?

Doctor Who ffs


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 30, 2017)

I just got a BBC breaking news alert for this. 

Actors leaving shows is not news.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 30, 2017)

We already lost the War Doctor earlier this week.


----------



## Santino (Jan 30, 2017)

Off the top of my head I can't really think of anyone, man or woman, who I can imagine being the Doctor and pulling it off really well.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 30, 2017)

Great actor, but the fucking worst stories of the new Who.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 30, 2017)

I bet the 'Twittersphere' is in meltdown or something.


----------



## Santino (Jan 30, 2017)

discobastard said:


> I bet the 'Twittersphere' is in meltdown or something.


Some people are tweeting about it.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 30, 2017)

Santino said:


> Some people are tweeting about it.


I imagine it's all quite calm, measured and philosophical.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 30, 2017)

Santino said:


> Off the top of my head I can't really think of anyone, man or woman, who I can imagine being the Doctor and pulling it off really well.


Richard Coyle
Michael Sheen (he could play anybody playing the Doctor)
Idris Elba
Mark E Smith

Just kidding.  Let's not start that now eh


----------



## Santino (Jan 30, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Richard Coyle
> Michael Sheen (he could play anybody playing the Doctor)
> Idris Elba
> Mark E Smith
> ...


Isn't this the exact time to start that?


----------



## Santino (Jan 30, 2017)

discobastard said:


> I imagine it's all quite calm, measured and philosophical.


No, people on twitter are different from us. They must be hysterical or something.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 30, 2017)

Santino said:


> Isn't this the exact time to start that?


Go on then why not


----------



## discobastard (Jan 30, 2017)

Santino said:


> No, people on twitter are different from us. They must be hysterical or something.


No meltdown it seems thus far...


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm a bit sad about this he's one of my favourite doctors,I just hope whoever the next actor to take the role is as good as capaldi is.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jan 31, 2017)

ginger_syn said:


> I'm a bit sad about this he's one of my favourite doctors,I just hope whoever the next actor to take the role is as good as capaldi is.



Never really cared for him...


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 31, 2017)

That's ok, I didn't like Tennant despite the fact he is a good actor and did an excellent job in Who


----------



## spring-peeper (Jan 31, 2017)

Guess I still rate them against the old doctors I knew as a child 

Wish I could find them on the internetz.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 31, 2017)

know what you mean there's a tiny piece of my heart where every doctor after Pertwee is not proper


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jan 31, 2017)

Santino said:


> Off the top of my head I can't really think of anyone, man or woman, who I can imagine being the Doctor and pulling it off really well.



Benedict Cumberbatch.... If he wasn't already so Sherlocky.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Great actor, but the fucking worst stories of the new Who.


I've recently started watching New Who from the beginning. I'm midway through Ecclescake. Those are actual stories. I haven't seen them in a while, and they stand up very well. 

At some point - that I'll no doubt be able to pinpoint as I watch through the serieses - they start to forget how plots work, and replace them with garbled confusion. Assuming, perhaps, that if they make it zany enough people will think there's a story. But shouty whizz bang followed by overwrought sentimentality is not a story. 

It'd be good if Capaldi got some good stories before he left.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch.... If he wasn't already so Sherlocky.


Oh dear god no.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2017)

ginger_syn said:


> know what you mean there's a tiny piece of my heart where every doctor after Pertwee is not proper


Sean pertwee


----------



## Anton (Jan 31, 2017)

i wonder if they are ever going to bring back Blake's 7?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 31, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Great actor, but the fucking worst stories of the new Who.


Yep.


----------



## Cid (Jan 31, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch.... If he wasn't already so Sherlocky.



They're basically the same thing, might as well merge them.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I just got a BBC breaking news alert for this.
> 
> Actors leaving shows is not news.


This isn't just "a show"; it's Dr Who. I wouldn't still be watching it if it was just "a show".


----------



## kabbes (Jan 31, 2017)

Shame we never saw him with some decent writing


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 31, 2017)

People still watch Dr Who?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 31, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> People still watch Dr Who?


Knock Knock


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> People still watch Dr Who?


People still say "People still watch Dr Who?"?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 31, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> People still say "People still watch Dr Who?"?



I watched the new ones until Matt whatsisname, then just stopped.....it was getting a bit daft...


----------



## Cid (Jan 31, 2017)

I watched the new ones until I stopped taking ketamine.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I watched the new ones until Matt whatsisname, then just stopped.....it was getting a bit daft...


I agree. That was the point at which I remember stories dissolving into mush that they seemed to think was "clever".


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 31, 2017)

I didn't like the fuss in some quarters concerning Capaldi's age when it was revealed he was taking the role. I imagine that was from the fickle audiences who were used only to Matt Smith and David Tennant. Whatever. Capaldi was excellent, really nailed the role but by damn he needed better stories. There were a few but none that really stick out - perhaps the one with the 2D people?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2017)

I quite liked Capaldi as the DR but he has been so let down but Moffatt


----------



## Santino (Jan 31, 2017)

Punching through a diamond wall.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 31, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> This isn't just "a show"; it's Dr Who. I wouldn't still be watching it if it was just "a show".


It's a children's fantasy adventure show. It's got monsters in it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> It's a children's fantasy adventure show. It's got monsters in it.


It's Dr Who.  A cultural treasure, despite its continual mismanagement, and more important than Stonehenge.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 31, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Richard Coyle
> Michael Sheen (he could play anybody playing the Doctor)
> Idris Elba
> Mark E Smith
> ...



Mark E Smith would _so _be the Sylvester McCoy of New Who.

Capaldi was well cast but let down by increasingly lazy/smart-arse plots, as others have said. It's really very frustrating: it's not as if it was just shit, and could be dismissed. I think Moffat has interesting _ideas_, enough so that you can usually see how good an episode _could have been_ if it had been better thought through and executed, and less time was spent on the emotional life of the companion.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 31, 2017)

Ben Wishaw cropping up again but no Paterson Joseph?

Doctor Who: Who could replace Peter Capaldi? - BBC News


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Ben Wishaw cropping up again but no Paterson Joseph?
> 
> Doctor Who: Who could replace Peter Capaldi? - BBC News


That article's hilarious! Anyone can write, for example "Maxine Peake, known for TV's The Village and Silk, is a hugely versatile actress who would bring both steel and wit to the role". Yes she is, but has anyone linked her to the role other than this article?


----------



## Santino (Jan 31, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> That article's hilarious! Anyone can write, for example "Maxine Peake, known for TV's The Village and Silk, is a hugely versatile actress who would bring both steel and wit to the role". Yes she is, but has anyone linked her to the role other than this article?


Is it true that you have not yet denied that you have been offered the role?


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 31, 2017)

BBC article said:
			
		

> perhaps [Olivia Coleman's] Broadchurch co-start David Tennant... could return as her assistant



FFS, that's the last thing it needs - _more _sly winks to camera.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 31, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> That article's hilarious! Anyone can write, for example "Maxine Peake, known for TV's The Village and Silk, is a hugely versatile actress who would bring both steel and wit to the role". Yes she is, but has anyone linked her to the role other than this article?



It's the first I've heard of it, that's for sure. At the end of the day, I don't really care too much on who is chosen - bring the scripts back to the levels we saw with Ecclestone and Tennant; before it hit this current patch of E-Space.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2017)

Santino said:


> Is it true that you have not yet denied that you have been offered the role?


It's true that I have links with Capaldi, but I have always said that I've never said I hadn't been offered the role.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2017)

_Will Smith is a famous actor. He would be the first American to play the Doctor.  Doctor Who: Who could replace Peter Capaldi? - BBC News_


----------



## Santino (Jan 31, 2017)

Ardal O'Hanlon previously played a cat in Doctor Who and would be the first former cast member of Father Ted to take on the role.


----------



## Santino (Jan 31, 2017)

A inanimate piece of furniture: Previous Who storylines have seen many pieces of furniture such as chairs, tables and desks make an appearance, but is it time for an inanimate object to take centre stage?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2017)

Bruce Forsyth presented the Generation Game, in which role Roy Castle stood in for him when Bruce was ill. Roy Castle was in the Peter Cushing Doctor Who films. Bruce Forsyth would be the first Doctor to die before making a single episode.


----------



## Santino (Jan 31, 2017)

Not casting anyone at all: There has been much speculation about diversifying the role of the Doctor, but perhaps it is time for a more radical step - simply not having anyone play the part at all.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 31, 2017)

Santino said:


> A inanimate piece of furniture: Previous Who storylines have seen many pieces of furniture such as chairs, tables and desks make an appearance, but is it time for an inanimate object to take centre stage?



Nearly inanimate


----------



## Santino (Jan 31, 2017)

Someone out of one of the new Star Wars films, or perhaps Star Trek: There is a long tradition of sci-fi franchises casting actors from other sci-fi franchises. Star Wars films are always successful at the box office, however negative the reviews. Carrie Fisher was also in When Harry Met Sally, and the Channel 4 sitcom Catastrophe.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2017)

A dead actor. Richard Burton was a great actor. Is it time to cast a dead actor in the role? This could work because CGI.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 31, 2017)

Elvis


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 31, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> A dead actor. Richard Burton was a great actor. Is it time to cast a dead actor in the role? This could work because CGI.



Why not just get Peter Cushing? He was quite good in Rogue One. (Although you could hardly pick a person who looked more like a cadaver when he was alive, so he can't have taxed the CGI guys' talents too much.)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 31, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Roy Castle was in the Peter Cushing Doctor Who films.



Only one of them - he was replaced by Bernard Cribbins in the second.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 31, 2017)

Anton said:


> i wonder if they are ever going to bring back Blake's 7?


They were going to but it appears to have stalled as I can't find any mention of it online.  I have a DVD of the first series - it is fitfully entertaining.

Syfy developing the Blake's 7 reboot


----------



## Reno (Jan 31, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> A dead actor. Richard Burton was a great actor. Is it time to cast a dead actor in the role? This could work because CGI.


TV budgets are not quite there yet and it's also one thing to have a CG actor appear in a brief cameo or in a leading role in a series, where the limitations will quickly become obvious. Also just because Burton was a great actor that doesn't mean the motion-capture actor who plays him will be. It's not about conjuring ghosts.

The technology is only just cracking how to do completely photo realistic humans, so give it few more years.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2017)

Reno said:


> TV budgets are not quite there yet and it's also one thing to have a CG actor appear in a brief cameo or in a leading role in a series, where the limitations will quickly become obvious. Also just because Burton was a great actor that doesn't mean the motion-capture actor who plays him will be. It's not about conjuring ghosts.
> 
> The technology is only just cracking how to do completely photo realistic humans, so give it few more years.


So, do you maybe think Will Smith isn't interested in the post either?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 31, 2017)

discobastard said:


> They were going to but it appears to have stalled as I can't find any mention of it online.  I have a DVD of the first series - it is fitfully entertaining.
> 
> Syfy developing the Blake's 7 reboot




How many times have we heard over the years that we might see a reboot? Not so sure it would have a big audience anymore. Then again, I laughed at the idea of a Battlestar Galactica reboot, so what do I know?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 31, 2017)

Hayley Atwell has expressed an interest in playing the Doctor. Which of course I would applaud because she's fabulous.

I've long said Olivia Colman would be good in the role. She has the face for it. Plus she's been in it before.

I hadn't thought of Maxine Peake before, but I reckon she'd be great.

I pay zero attention to bloke actors so I can't think of anyone of the dude variety who'd be good.


----------



## 03gills (Jan 31, 2017)

To be honest, when I saw the news that Capaldi was leaving , I rolled my eyes & said to myself 'fuck sake not again'. It wasn't as much of a shock as with Tennant & Smith, since he'd strongly hinted during the gap year that he was more or less done, but I'm just fed up of what feels like a revolving door of actors at this stage.

It's put a dampener on my excitement for Capaldi's next series for sure, & at this point I couldn't care less who the next actor is or what the next showrunner is going to do. I'll be honest I felt that way before Capaldi announced he was leaving, Chibnall's appointment as the next showrunner didn't exactly fill me with excitement. I feel that the show is on it's last legs, like in the mid-to-late-eighties where it was swapping out actors & producers left, right & centre, hoping somehow this will improve matters. 

Although I highly doubt it, if the BBC really have forced Capaldi's hand in some misguided attempt to recapture the glory days of Tennant & RTD then they are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 31, 2017)

03gills said:


> To be honest, when I saw the news that Capaldi was leaving , I rolled my eyes & said to myself 'fuck sake not again'. It wasn't as much of a shock as with Tennant & Smith, since he'd strongly hinted during the gap year that he was more or less done, but I'm just fed up of what feels like a revolving door of actors at this stage.
> 
> It's put a dampener on my excitement for Capaldi's next series for sure, & at this point I couldn't care less who the next actor is or what the next showrunner is going to do. I'll be honest I felt that way before Capaldi announced he was leaving, Chibnall's appointment as the next showrunner didn't exactly fill me with excitement. I feel that the show is on it's last legs, like in the mid-to-late-eighties where it was swapping out actors & producers left, right & centre, hoping somehow this will improve matters.
> 
> Although I highly doubt it, if the BBC really have forced Capaldi's hand in some misguided attempt to recapture the glory days of Tennant & RTD then they are in for a rude awakening.



To be fair, the trend in the old days was an average of 3 seasons per new Doctor. Tom Baker was the one who bucked the trend. As did John Nathan Turner who put in a fair few years as producer, iirc. Then again, it was under his stewardship that the programme faltered...


----------



## discobastard (Feb 1, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> Capaldi was well cast but let down by increasingly lazy/smart-arse plots, as others have said. It's really very frustrating: it's not as if it was just shit, and could be dismissed. I think Moffat has interesting _ideas_, enough so that you can usually see how good an episode _could have been_ if it had been better thought through and executed, and less time was spent on the emotional life of the companion.


This pretty much hits the spot for me.  And in fact it almost doesn't matter who is cast, as long as they are a decent actor and can bring a new interpretation to the role.  It's more about what the series has become.  As somebody pointed out earlier, it could be an intelligent and entertaining British sci-fi drama, but it's become a rather mawkish BBC Worldwide brand aimed at sucking in the young and impressionable into a deep character-led emotional narrative (alongside the insanely and needlessly complex series-long story arcs).

What made the classic series great was the fact that they didn't dwell on that stuff at the expense of a cracking good story.  Yes, there were some series-long narratives (Tom Baker's first series to an extent, the Trial of a Time Lord etc), but they didn't bury and lose themselves in a load of heart-wringing mush (Danny La Rouge's word) that ruins it for those who want the satisfaction of a good resolution at the end of the fourth episode.  Even at the end of the nu-Who series when they attempt to bring it a together I rarely really understand what the fuck has gone on because I can't remember a load of overwrought whinging from earlier episodes - and after a full season these days I barely fucking care.  Maybe I'm getting old.

ETA I *am* getting old.  And nostalgic.  And they can do what they like.  It just isn't Dr Who as it was.  That's OK, it's not for me, but being a sad bastard I won't stop watching it in the hope that the odd story might push the buttons that the classic series did (which it has done on very rare occasions).


----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 1, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Sean pertwee


No, for me it would be weird


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 1, 2017)

There's whispers of it being Noel Fielding


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2017)

Dom Traynor said:


> There's whispers of it being Noel Fielding


I'd hate that. For some reason I like Fielding, but just not _in_ anything.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 1, 2017)

Personally I am gutted, not just because I think Capaldi is an excellent Doctor but because I have a massive crush on him and it'll be one less chance to indulge.


----------



## Cid (Feb 1, 2017)

Capaldi tips Frances de la Tour <random tabloid link>. She'd be pretty good I reckon... 'insiders' are saying they want a more youthful doctor though. To appeal to children... Thing is, when you're 12 or under, do you really associate better with a bloke in his late 30s than someone in their 70s (plays younger)? They're both fundamentally 'adults'. Strikes me as making looking for scapegoats for the failings of the executive production team.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2017)

Cid said:


> Capaldi tips Frances de la Tour <random tabloid link>. She'd be pretty good I reckon... 'insiders' are saying they want a more youthful doctor though. To appeal to children... Thing is, when you're 12 or under, do you really associate better with a bloke in his late 30s than someone in their 70s (plays younger)? They're both fundamentally 'adults'. Strikes me as making looking for scapegoats for the failings of the executive production team.


Yup. Kids are notoriously crap at judging the age of adults.

Furthermore, the point of the Doctor is that he's an alien who can time travel. That's cool. I loved the Doctor when he was grey haired Jon Pertwee. I'd have been 5 - 9. I remember him generating out of Troughton and being all weird and taking his shoes to bed with him. I thought this was really cool. So I did it too. My mum threatened that I'd never get to watch it again if I did it again. Most people got the same threat because they'd had nightmares. Me it was the shoes.

Kids don't need adults guessing what they like, they need good stories.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 1, 2017)

Dom Traynor said:


> There's whispers of it being Noel Fielding


That will not happen.


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2017)

03gills said:


> what feels like a revolving door of actors at this stage.


Tennant lasted 5 years, Smith and Capaldi three years each - that's pretty typical of actors in the role. It's no more of a revolving door than it ever has been.


----------



## albionism (Feb 1, 2017)

Santino said:


> Off the top of my head I can't really think of anyone, man or woman, who I can imagine being the Doctor and pulling it off really well.


Charlie Chuck!


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2017)

killer b said:


> Tennant lasted 5 years, Smith and Capaldi three years each - that's pretty typical of actors in the role. It's no more of a revolving door than it ever has been.


According to IMDB, Tennant was in 58 episodes and Smith in 56.  Capaldi has been in 45 (although that includes one in which he wasn't the doctor).  I guess once Capaldi does another season, he'll end up equivalent to the other two, more or less.

Eccleston was only in 20 episodes, fwiw.

Of the old Who, it's interesting to note that whilst Sylvester McCoy was in just 42 and Colin Baker fewer, the rest massively eclipse the new Whos.  Peter Davidson was in 70 and Hurtnell, Troughton, Pertwee and Tom Baker all well over 100 apiece.


----------



## Santino (Feb 1, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Eccleston was only in 20 episodes, fwiw.


I bet a lot of those are flashbacks from later series. He probably only made 12 or so in his series.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2017)

To kabbes I have a dear friend who does that. I've known him for years and I love him, but he begins all his worst stories with "it's interesting to note...". 

Last time it was about wood burners and the wood people are supposed to burn in them but don't.


----------



## belboid (Feb 1, 2017)

kabbes said:


> According to IMDB, Tennant was in 58 episodes and Smith in 56.  Capaldi has been in 45 (although that includes one in which he wasn't the doctor).  I guess once Capaldi does another season, he'll end up equivalent to the other two, more or less.
> 
> Eccleston was only in 20 episodes, fwiw.
> 
> Of the old Who, it's interesting to note that whilst Sylvester McCoy was in just 42 and Colin Baker fewer, the rest massively eclipse the new Whos.  Peter Davidson was in 70 and Hurtnell, Troughton, Pertwee and Tom Baker all well over 100 apiece.


Episodes were only half as long in the old days


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> To kabbes I have a dear friend who does that. I've known him for years and I love him, but he begins all his worst stories with "it's interesting to note...".
> 
> Last time it was about wood burners and the wood people are supposed to burn in them but don't.


I'd like to know more about wood burners and the wood people are supposed to burn in them but don't.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 1, 2017)

Dom Traynor said:


> There's whispers of it being Noel Fielding


Would be like the McCoy years again i.e. Crap.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2017)

I think if Noel Fielding was cast id completely stop watching


----------



## Santino (Feb 1, 2017)

It wasn't Eddie Izzard, it wasn't Bill Bailey, it wasn't Sue Perkins, and it won't be Noel Fielding.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 1, 2017)

Dr Who has become the 'I'm a celebrity get me out of here' for B list actors. 
Raise your profile then hope for some good offers to come in.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 1, 2017)

So forget Idris Elba. 
1. They can't afford him
2. He doesn't need the profile boost.


----------



## bemused (Feb 1, 2017)

If we're going to have a female Dr can we wait for the writing to improve first so it isn't pants?


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 1, 2017)

I know some die hard fans go on about the emotional stuff and the excessive focus on the companions but I don't really think that's been the issue in recent years. RTD knew how to pack an emotional punch, he was superb at characterisation etc (if not always plot) - whereas Moffat has tried to do this stuff and it's fallen flat. I've never really cared very much about any of Moffat's characters from the charmless Amy through to the annoying Clara, with perhaps the possible exception of Rory. And even though I love this series and sci fi in general I've just found the series arcs really hard to follow. At least with RTD's deus ex machina moments you knew what was bloody well going on. It does need thoroughly reinventing at this stage - perhaps a female doctor could be one way to do that, although it might also feel like one last desperate throw of the dice.


----------



## Santino (Feb 1, 2017)

I only really watch for the Doctor agonising about his many failings, or the tears of a child saving the day.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 1, 2017)

If Zawe Ashton gets it i'll start watching it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 1, 2017)

More important than what actor they cast is sorting out the writing. I don't care if they wanna do a time travel soap opera or high concept pure sci fi or fucking red dwarf in a blue box, as long as they hire some writers who can string a coherent script together. Go to america and find them if necessary, they've got loads of great tv writers over there.


----------



## CNT36 (Feb 1, 2017)

kabbes said:


> According to IMDB, Tennant was in 58 episodes and Smith in 56.  Capaldi has been in 45 (although that includes one in which he wasn't the doctor).  I guess once Capaldi does another season, he'll end up equivalent to the other two, more or less.
> 
> Eccleston was only in 20 episodes, fwiw.
> 
> Of the old Who, it's interesting to note that whilst Sylvester McCoy was in just 42 and Colin Baker fewer, the rest massively eclipse the new Whos.  Peter Davidson was in 70 and _Hartnell_, Troughton, Pertwee and Tom Baker all well over 100 apiece.


As said the episodes were shorter also multi-episode stories were the norm and the number of episodes per story varied. Colin Baker although not having a particularly long run also has less episodes because they changed the format making many of his episodes longer and only two parters (IIRC the whole of his first full season were 2 x 45 minutes apart from The Two Doctors which was 3 X 45). This only lasted one season but it made a difference so length of service is a better way to judge than the number of episodes. Eccleston did 13 episodes excluding flashbacks and wax works et al .


----------



## 03gills (Feb 1, 2017)

killer b said:


> Tennant lasted 5 years, Smith and Capaldi three years each - that's pretty typical of actors in the role. It's no more of a revolving door than it ever has been.



But each of them still only did three series, Tennant only 'technically' beat Pertwees record because the production team artificially streched out his last 4 specials over the year, but he still only did three & a bit series worth of material.

People keep banging on about 'The Troughton Rule', but remember, this advice was given when the show had a more serialised format, was on for nearly 6 months of the year & with double the amount of episodes a year. (though half the lenghth) so in three series Troughton would've racked up way more on screen hours than Tennant or Smith. 

And infact he did, check this cool chart released in the 50th year showing the accrued hours of each doctor.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2017)

That chart essentially shows that the basic message is similar whether you look at number of episodes or total screen time, in that the first four are way ahead.  However, 10 and 11 have twice the screen time of 6 and 7.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 1, 2017)

Some punts for the next doctor:

Paterson Joseph.
Suranne Jones.
Mark Steel.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't mind the Doctor changing every few series. 

I also thought Capaldi's episodes were far better than Smith's. I have a chip on my shoulder about the entirety of Smith's tenure, though.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 1, 2017)

I've heard whispers that Moffat has been seen chatting to Taylor Lautner of Twilight fame. 

Possibly an attempt by the Beeb to woo American audience figures lost by Top Gear.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 1, 2017)

It wouldn't surprise me if Moff tried to get an American, considering his love affair with the place. But he's leaving when Capaldi does, so presumably the next showrunner will have a say in casting too.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 1, 2017)

Another one I've seen them talking about is Matt LeBlanc as he could fit in between Topgears


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 1, 2017)

lolno


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 1, 2017)

Tilda Swinton


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if Moff tried to get an American, considering his love affair with the place. But he's leaving when Capaldi does, so presumably the next showrunner will have a say in casting too.


"How YOU doin? Want a jelly baby?"


----------



## Cid (Feb 1, 2017)

Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 1, 2017)

Dom Traynor said:


> Another one I've seen them talking about is Matt LeBlanc as he could fit in between Topgears


I thought that was just because he was doing 'star in reasonably priced car' but now you say it a lot clicks into place.

Darleks, how you doing? /winks

You know he'd fuck a darlek don't ya? You know he would.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 1, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tilda Swinton


Best suggestion yet.


----------



## CNT36 (Feb 1, 2017)

Amara Karan should of been a companion but as she wasn't I reckon she'd be good. I'll tolerate anyone but Cumberbatch.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 1, 2017)

Maybe this is why Glenn had to die in the walking dead...


----------



## Cid (Feb 1, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> To kabbes I have a dear friend who does that. I've known him for years and I love him, but he begins all his worst stories with "it's interesting to note...".
> 
> Last time it was about wood burners and the wood people are supposed to burn in them but don't.



Someone clearly bought him this for Christmas...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 2, 2017)

Gromit said:


> ...Darleks...
> 
> ...darlek...



Big fan, eh?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 2, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Big fan, eh?


American accent


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 2, 2017)

Gromit said:


> American accent



Every time you've used it on here in the last 8 years?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 2, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Every time you've used it on here in the last 8 years?


Setting up a good Mat LeBonk joke takes time.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 2, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Setting up a good Mat LeBonk joke takes time.



But not time enough


----------



## zoooo (Feb 2, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Maybe this is why Glenn had to die in the walking dead...


Ha! I fucking wish though.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 2, 2017)

I'd be onboard with the Hayley Atwell suggestion from earlier in the thread, she's a good actor, can pull off the physical side of the role no problem (watch some of the fight scenes in Agent Carter) and has a goofy charm that I could see potentially working.

She's got another show in the US though currently (Conviction), so unlikely she'd be able to do it.

A new showrunner is what's really needed though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Dr Who has become the 'I'm a celebrity get me out of here' for B list actors.
> Raise your profile then hope for some good offers to come in.



Capaldi is hardly a B list actor. Nor is Ecclestone.


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 2, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> A new showrunner is what's really needed though.


There is a new showrunner - Chris Chibnall, starting after Capaldi's final season.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 2, 2017)

lazythursday said:


> There is a new showrunner - Chris Chibnall, starting after Capaldi's final season.



Ah fair enough, missed that.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2017)

D'wards said:


> If Zawe Ashton gets it i'll start watching it



That would be awesome. 

Interesting article here

Why the next Doctor Who might finally not be a white man


----------



## zoooo (Feb 2, 2017)

For it to be ANOTHER white man, on its fifth modern incarnation (and 13th? overall if you include the War Doctor) would just be a bit embarrassing. It would kind of look like they were doing it on purpose.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2017)

zoooo said:


> For it to be ANOTHER white man, on its fifth modern incarnation (and 13th? overall if you include the War Doctor) would just be kind of embarrassing. It would kind of look like they were doing it on purpose.



Just wait for the "pc gone mad" backlash when they do chose a BAME actor


----------



## zoooo (Feb 2, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Just wait for the "pc gone mad" backlash when they do chose a BAME actor


Oh god, I know. If I hear the word token one more fucking time.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 2, 2017)

Me pal who's a huge Whovian, and also quite "right on", reckons it has to be a man cos Who's got kids or something, so it would make no sense. The diehard fans  will not like it if it doesnt fit with canon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 2, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Me pal who's a huge Whovian, and also quite "right on", reckons it has to be a man cos Who's got kids or something, so it would make no sense. The diehard fans  will not like it if it doesnt fit with canon.



Your mate is a nob. Being able to father kids at one point in history does not preclude someone being a woman at another point in history.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 2, 2017)

Chibnall increases the chances of an Olivia Colman Doctor, I reckon.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 2, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Me pal who's a huge Whovian, and also quite "right on", reckons it has to be a man cos Who's got kids or something, so it would make no sense. The diehard fans  will not like it if it doesnt fit with canon.


Changing gender does fit with canon though. The Master went from male to female recently.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 2, 2017)

Die hard fans are some of the biggest arseholes out there.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Die hard fans are some of the biggest arseholes out there.



Just imagine Bruce Willis as the Timelord


----------



## zoooo (Feb 2, 2017)

I've never seen anyone hate everything about Dr Who with more furious intensity than the die hard fans.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 2, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Capaldi is hardly a B list actor. Nor is Ecclestone.



TV wise maybe not (although still arguable), generally they are definitely B or even C list (not a criticism, just based on their 'draw').


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> TV wise maybe not (although still arguable), generally they are definitely B or even C list (not a criticism, just based on their 'draw').


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 2, 2017)

My shortlist for possible contenders for the new Doctoroo:
 

Alexander Vlahos
Rose Leslie
Colin Morgan
Dev Patel


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> My shortlist for possible contenders for the new Doctoroo:
> View attachment 99858View attachment 99857View attachment 99856View attachment 99855
> 
> Alexander Vlahos
> ...



Hmm. Didn't think of Dev. Interesting. Not sure who the others are...


----------



## zoooo (Feb 2, 2017)

I do love Alexander Vlahos.

I wouldn't mind Robert Sheehan from Misfits either. 





I've gone down a 'who do I fancy' road by accident.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Hmm. Didn't think of Dev. Interesting. Not sure who the others are...


Second one down is a Tory.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 2, 2017)

Joe Gilgun


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Second one down is a Tory.



Ah, Game of Thrones actor!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2017)

Can we have Danny Pudi? I'd like that. Someone put in a call.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Ah, Game of Thrones actor!


I'm not the one who said those were synonyms, but good point.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 2, 2017)

I just want Vod from Fresh Meat to be the Doctor. <3
Not even Zawe Ashton, just straight up Vod.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2017)

Ruth Negga's star is in the ascendant, she did a mean Shirley Bassey last year.


----------



## belboid (Feb 2, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Chibnall increases the chances of an Olivia Colman Doctor, I reckon.


They're getting rid of Capaldi cos he doesn't sell enough dolls, there's zero chance of Colman getting it.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 2, 2017)

100/1 David Cameron


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2017)

belboid said:


> They're getting rid of Capaldi cos he doesn't sell enough dolls, there's zero chance of Colman getting it.


----------



## A380 (Feb 3, 2017)

New Doctor Who should be a Dalek, say Daleks


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 4, 2017)

his last season needs to be gold. Only then can he be a good doctor.

I'll miss him and hope that he goes out on some quality cos while he owns the role the stories have not always served him


----------



## 03gills (Feb 5, 2017)

The thing is, by Steven Moffat's own admission he wanted to leave in 2015, The Husbands of River Song was supposed to be his swan song. 

The only reason he agreed to stay & do another series is because Chris Chibnall couldn't commit to any Doctor Who before 2018. So it would've been a *Three* year wait for another series instead of One. 

I have a suspicion that Capaldi always wanted to go with Moffat anyway, so it's possible we'd have only gotten Two series out of him if things had panned out that way.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 5, 2017)

Danny Dyer ftw


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm on the first Tenant series now. 

The weakest Ecclescake episode was the series finale.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 5, 2017)

we should all call him chinballs cos thats deffo what he was called at school


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 5, 2017)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Danny Dyer ftw



That's just fucking depraved!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 5, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm on the first Tenant series now.
> 
> The weakest Ecclescake episode was the series finale.



No way! The first Ecclescake episode was the worst. By far.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 5, 2017)

sick leather jacket tho


----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 6, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> No way! The first Ecclescake episode was the worst. By far.


No way, the weakest of Eccleston's were the slitheen episodes , Rose was quite reassuring in spite of Graham Norton, although I admit the confrontation with the nesteen consciousness at the end was a bit weak the rest of the episode persuaded me to watch again with a sense of relief that it wasn't going to be a total dog's breakfast.


----------



## Cid (Feb 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> we should all call him chinballs cos thats deffo what he was called at school



Approx tenth on google images...


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 13, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> That's just fucking depraved!!!



_"I could see myself in the scarf and all that," he says._

More like a noose, squire


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Feb 14, 2017)

"Oi, Davros, you fackin' waaanker, fack off or I'll fackin' cut ya. Cant."


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 14, 2017)

Cheeky Dalek bastards


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Feb 14, 2017)

You 'avin' a fackin' larf? You come 'ere givin' it Billy Big Bollocks, tryin' to fackin' mug me me off in my own fackin' manor and make me look like a fackin' plum?!?! Wot did you fink would 'appen? Eh? I'm the fackin' Doctor, geezer, and I'm goin' to get proper fackin' nawty.


----------



## 03gills (Feb 15, 2017)

If Sian Brooke hasn't at least been_ offered _an audition for the role, then there is no justice in this world...


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 16, 2017)

Tilda Swinton current fave 

She'd own it.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 16, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Tilda Swinton current fave
> 
> She'd own it.


She seems a little high-brow to me. But then she was in a Marvel film t'other day so praps not


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 16, 2017)

And she owned that, too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 17, 2017)

Danny Dyer taking 'short break' from EastEnders, BBC confirms - BBC News

Danny Dyer taking a break from Eastenders to become the new Doctor?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 17, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Danny Dyer taking 'short break' from EastEnders, BBC confirms - BBC News
> 
> Danny Dyer taking a break from Eastenders to become the new Doctor?


Rumour has it he's going back to acting school to learn how to.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 17, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Danny Dyer taking 'short break' from EastEnders, BBC confirms - BBC News
> 
> Danny Dyer taking a break from Eastenders to become the new Doctor?



Fack orff, you cahnt!!!


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Feb 18, 2017)

Tilda would be great. ...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 18, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Danny Dyer taking 'short break' from EastEnders, BBC confirms - BBC News
> 
> Danny Dyer taking a break from Eastenders to become the new Doctor?


I think it would be funny imagine a wanna be gangsta dr and to be honest  it's been a while since we have had a proper entertaining dr


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 18, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Tilda would be great. ...



She would. She'd be as "otherworldly" as the Doctor is supposed to be, but arguably hasn't been since Troughton.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 18, 2017)

She would be good in the role but somehow I'm put off by the idea. I'm not entirely sure why. Maybe it's because she comes across as aloof and up her own arse? I have no idea if she's really like that. It's all mirrors, and that. Then there's the whole Dr Strange white-washing thing which leaves me grumpy anyway. But yes, I don't doubt she would be good in the role.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2017)

oxbridge


----------



## Santino (Feb 18, 2017)

I'd like Roger Allam to do it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 18, 2017)

Only if he replaced jelly beans with twix bars.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 18, 2017)

Maybe Armando has other ideas for him though:


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 18, 2017)

Swinton with Dyer as her assistant?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2017)

the robotic corpse of Wellard as a k-9 type companion. Think like the robot dog in original BSG only shitter


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 19, 2017)

RIP, Wellard.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 19, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> She would be good in the role but somehow I'm put off by the idea. I'm not entirely sure why. Maybe it's because she comes across as aloof and up her own arse? I have no idea if she's really like that. It's all mirrors, and that. Then there's the whole Dr Strange white-washing thing which leaves me grumpy anyway. But yes, I don't doubt she would be good in the role.



TBF, as someone who'll confess to reading Dr Strange comics 35+ years ago, it was pretty hard to establish Strange's guru's gender, except that Strange used the term "master" very occasionally (usually used "venerable one"). Obviously, the whitewashing issue is another thing altogether. It was always made very plain that the venerable one was a native Tibetan, and of "Asiatic" hue.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 19, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF, as someone who'll confess to reading Dr Strange comics 35+ years ago, it was pretty hard to establish Strange's guru's gender, except that Strange used the term "master" very occasionally (usually used "venerable one"). Obviously, the whitewashing issue is another thing altogether. It was always made very plain that the venerable one was a native Tibetan, and of "Asiatic" hue.



It has nothing to do with gender. It's all about the whitewashing.

The excuse they (and Swinton herself) gave was that in the comics the depiction was a potentially offensive asian stereotype, and they didn't want to be offensive. So their solution? It wasn't to write an asian character who wasn't a stereotype (what a foolish notion), but rather to change the character into a white person instead.

Ergo, the implication is that the way to avoid racism is by making sure everyone is white.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 19, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> It has nothing to do with gender. It's all about the whitewashing.
> 
> The excuse they (and Swinton herself) gave was that in the comics the depiction was a potentially offensive asian stereotype, and they didn't want to be offensive. So their solution? It wasn't to write an asian character who wasn't a stereotype (what a foolish notion), but rather to change the character into a white person instead.
> 
> Ergo, the implication is that the way to avoid racism is by making sure everyone is white.



Fair point, well made.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 20, 2017)

Have you seen Tropic Thunder?

/runs


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 21, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Fack orff out of my tardis, you cahnt!!!



Ftfy


----------



## 03gills (Feb 23, 2017)

So apparently series 11 won't be airing till Autumn 2018? After finally managing to get Doctor Who back to Spring this year, which almost everyone agrees is a better time for it to be on air? What on earth is going on with this show at the moment?

Although the way Doctor Who was aired over 2012/2013 was frustrating, (more due to miscommunication from higher ups than anything else) if it genuinely isn't possible to produce 10+ hours of Who a year for more than 2 series at a time, (as it's looking like it isn't) then why not just take the series 7 model to it's logical conclusion & spread 14 episodes over *exactly *2 years?

Surely that has got to be better than the uncertainty we have at the moment where the show is split over Spring & Autumn, then a year gap, then it's back but split again, this time in a completely different way, then it's not back on for a full run for over a year, but when it does return it's down to 12 episodes & it's only back for two series, then it's off for another year, then it's back for a full run in Spring, until next yea... ect ect ad infinitum.


----------



## 8den (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't think Tilda Swinton will do, for some reason, I think she's too big and too eclectic in her tastes in projects to be tied to Who till at least 2020. 

Calpaldi could have been a great doctor but he was stuck with the dregs of the Moffat scripts with a few bright exceptions I can barely remember any of his episodes. 

I think it won't be another white guy as Doctor, because after Capaldi they were left spending ages defending why they hired Peter Capaldi (what do you mean "Why Peter Capaldi? Because he's Peter fucking Capaldi thats why!") and hopefully the new showrunner will know that the best way to get a fresh start (with no more Clara, or River fucking Song) is a totally new Doctor and new Direction.


----------



## 03gills (Mar 1, 2017)

Did a damn fine job in Sherlock playing all those different personas, apparently had to audition for each of them individually as well...


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 4, 2017)

Please not fucking BT boy!

Kris Marshall 13th Doctor Bets Suspended After Sudden Spike | Doctor Who TV


----------



## zoooo (Mar 4, 2017)

Jesus Christ no.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 4, 2017)

Well you could have Dyer, but nooo. Far too common for you snobs.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm not even watching it if Marshall is cast. He's unbearable.


----------



## 03gills (Mar 4, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Please not fucking BT boy!
> 
> Kris Marshall 13th Doctor Bets Suspended After Sudden Spike | Doctor Who TV


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 4, 2017)

@BBC Phone Danny Pudi! Now! It's not too late!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 4, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Please not fucking BT boy!
> 
> Kris Marshall 13th Doctor Bets Suspended After Sudden Spike | Doctor Who TV



This would be the worst thing in the history of really bad things.

Yougov asked me who I wanted to be the next Doctor. His name was on the list. I picked Maxine Peake.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 4, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 101525
> 
> @BBC Phone Danny Pudi! Now! It's not too late!



He's already got experience as Inspector Space-Time. I think Donald Glover will be too busy as Simba to play his sidekick though 

Danny Pudi is legit the only American I would accept in the role. Otherwise it has to be a Brit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 4, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> He's already got experience as Inspector Space-Time. I think Donald Glover will be too busy as Simba to play his sidekick though


I'd love a few in-jokes referring to Inspector SpaceTime. Maybe after regeneration he tries on a bowler hat then goes "nah". That sort of thing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 4, 2017)

The fanart is already there, it's a no-brainer fgs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2017)

03gills said:


> Did a damn fine job in Sherlock playing all those different personas, apparently had to audition for each of them individually as well...


She was also great in the recent Shannon Matthews thing...the one with Sheriden Smith, can't remember the name offhand


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Please not fucking BT boy!
> 
> Kris Marshall 13th Doctor Bets Suspended After Sudden Spike | Doctor Who TV


DEAR. GOD. NO.


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 4, 2017)

If it is him I will reserve judgement until I see him in the role,although I did like him in Death in Paradise.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2017)

What's all this then? Dream sequence?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 6, 2017)

Yay! Those ones are actually scary.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 7, 2017)

03gills said:


> So apparently series 11 won't be airing till Autumn 2018? After finally managing to get Doctor Who back to Spring this year, which almost everyone agrees is a better time for it to be on air? What on earth is going on with this show at the moment?
> 
> Although the way Doctor Who was aired over 2012/2013 was frustrating, (more due to miscommunication from higher ups than anything else) if it genuinely isn't possible to produce 10+ hours of Who a year for more than 2 series at a time, (as it's looking like it isn't) then why not just take the series 7 model to it's logical conclusion & spread 14 episodes over *exactly *2 years?
> 
> Surely that has got to be better than the uncertainty we have at the moment where the show is split over Spring & Autumn, then a year gap, then it's back but split again, this time in a completely different way, then it's not back on for a full run for over a year, but when it does return it's down to 12 episodes & it's only back for two series, then it's off for another year, then it's back for a full run in Spring, until next yea... ect ect ad infinitum.


It's perfectly fucking possible it just needs fuckers  who actually want to make the fucking thing instead of fucking part time fuckers who are fucking off making fucking fuck knows what for other fuckers when they should be making 14 fucking episodes of Doctor fucking Who for this fuck.


----------



## 03gills (Mar 9, 2017)

Reading Gallifrey Base forums & came across this diarrhoea covered nugget of info:



Steve Manfred said:


> I messaged a little with Graeme Burk on Twitter yesterday. He said he's hearing from sources that the BBC seem to want to move "Doctor Who" to a model of a new series every 18 months rather than every 12.
> 
> He didn't know why, but my guess would be cash-flow problems. There's probably some lag time in the finances that's snowballed into this situation.



Sharting Vera that doesn't sound good. Though in all honesty it would hardly be noticeable, it's already been one new series every 18 months on average since 2011. The BBC needs to understand that the reason the show isn't doing as well as it was during RTD's time in charge is not because Capaldi is too old or Clara was a Mary sue or Amy awkwardly hit on the Doctor that one time (fuck me was that weird) or whatever other reason, *it's because we haven't had more than two years of consecutive, full seasons since 2008*. That's nearly a decade of fuckaboutery with the show's broadcast pattern.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 9, 2017)

03gills said:


> Reading Gallifrey Base forums & came across this diarrhoea covered nugget of info:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharting Vera that doesn't sound good. Though in all honesty it would hardly be noticeable, it's already been one new series every 18 months on average since 2011. The BBC needs to understand that the reason the show isn't doing as well as it was during RTD's time in charge is not because Capaldi is too old or Clara was a Mary sue or Amy awkwardly hit on the Doctor that one time (fuck me was that weird) or whatever other reason, *it's because we haven't had more than two years of consecutive, full seasons since 2008*. That's nearly a decade of fuckaboutery with the show's broadcast pattern.


The quote is not me by the way it is from Gallifrey Base. 

I think that is part of it. People wouldn't mind if it was accompanied by a boost in quality but it is not. I don't watch Sherlock but I'm guessing a lot is taken from Who that could be good and Who then gets recycled Sherlock shit. The Tardis as a mind castle or some shit. Doctor Who should of got a recurring baddie (proper Valeyard perhaps -if he can regenerate as a Roman a dream is not a stretch) out of Toby Jones rather than him pissing around on a shit reboot.


----------



## 03gills (Mar 9, 2017)

CNT36 said:


> The quote is not me by the way it is from Gallifrey Base.
> 
> I think that is part of it. People wouldn't mind if it was accompanied by a boost in quality but it is not. I don't watch Sherlock but I'm guessing a lot is taken from Who that could be good and Who then gets recycled Sherlock shit. The Tardis as a mind castle or some shit. Doctor Who should of got a recurring baddie (proper Valeyard perhaps -if he can regenerate as a Roman a dream is not a stretch) out of Toby Jones rather than him pissing around on a shit reboot.



I'll never believe that Sherlock hasn't at least been partially responsible for the all the delays we've had with Doctor Who since 2010.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 12, 2017)

03gills said:


> I'll never believe that Sherlock hasn't at least been partially responsible for the all the delays we've had with Doctor Who since 2010.


Sherlock started average but became really, really terrible. I hate it. I hate the presenting-half-baked-confusing-nonsensical-nonsense-as-clever; I hate the-Little-Man-Tate-on-screen-writing-and-numbers; I hate the feel of the programme; I hated the excruciating-for-the-wrong-reasons-best-man-speech (halfway through which I stopped watching the programme forever). 

It's exactly the same stuff I hate when it happens in Who. 

Moffat is _capable_ of good stories. He just thinks that smart-arsery is a substitute for content. He thinks we'll be so confused we'll think something clever has actually occurred. It never has. The Empty Child was great. Blink was great. But his mature style is really, really terrible.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 12, 2017)

That one last year with the castle was good but the following episode nearly made me switch off for good.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 12, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 101659
> 
> What's all this then? Dream sequence?



They look like proper Troughton-era cybermen


----------



## strung out (Mar 12, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> They look like proper Troughton-era cybermen


They're Hartnell era, from The Tenth Planet:







Troughton era looked like this:






or this:


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 13, 2017)

Human hands give it away. A little bit of wish fulfillment for Capaldi.


----------



## 03gills (Mar 17, 2017)

I think if the next Doctor is a dashing young Man (whether BAME or not) that the fangirls (& boys) can squee over, then for the foreseeable future that will cement the idea that the Doctor has to be young & dashing & I think that's a terrible idea for the show.

It would be, in a way, the opposite of casting Troughton after Hartnell. Or, perhaps, it'd be like casting Troughton, getting the audience feedback that people didn't like him as much as Hartnell & looking at the lower ratings (both of which were true at the time), and so casting Peter Cushing to do his best Hartnell impression. That wouldn't be good for the health of the show. That's why next to a Female in the role, the 2nd most positive statement they could make would be to cast another older actor. It would be a bold statement that the risks taken in casting Capaldi had paid off, & that they weren't backing down.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 17, 2017)

Rowan Atkinson would be my choice.

But then i haven't really watched since it died in the 80's, so don't really deserve much of an opinion.


----------



## strung out (Mar 17, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Rowan Atkinson would be my choice.
> 
> But then i haven't really watched since it died in the 80's, so don't really deserve much of an opinion.


He's already done it






That's Jonathan Pryce as the Master by the way


----------



## 03gills (Mar 18, 2017)

strung out said:


> He's already done it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Written by none other than Steven Moffat.


----------

